# removing odor from camera



## MrFotoFool (Mar 19, 2013)

Well here is a really bizarre question. I just opened a package from KEH - a used 50D body that I bought for a backup camera. Looks to be in excellent condition, except that it smells of cigarette smoke. The previous owner must have been a chain smoker (yuck). Is there any (camera safe) solution I can rub on the camera to remove the odor? Or if I just leave it out in the air for a while do you think it will go away?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 19, 2013)

Well to answer my own question, I did a quick search for this topic on other forums. Seems it is very difficult to remove odor and any attempt requires weeks in a sealed bag with various odor eliminators. Since KEH has a no hassle return policy and I just received the camera, I have decided to return it rather than stick with something I am unhappy with.

KEH generally has excellent descriptions, but I am going to suggest they need to include cigarette smoke odor in their descriptions when applicable.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd try a little soap and water on the outside surface first, or at least a good wipedown. The smell will fade, but if it continues to be bad after a wipedown with soapy water or a mild cleaner, return it. 
If you want to deal with KEH, you could ask them to cover the cost of new plastic covers. They are adhesive and can be replaced fairly easily, peal off the old and stick on new ones. The metal does not absorb odor, so replacing the plastic should work.

I helped a friend sell his travel trailer. The parents had been living in it and were smokers. It was coated with brown grime, and took a strong cleaner plus a lot of elbow grease to remove it. We had to repeat three times and went thru $60 of cleaner. It was bearable when we finished, and looked sparkling clean.

Some people are very sensitive to cigarette smell, I do not have much of a sense of small, but a cigarette smell overwhelms me.


----------



## botw (Mar 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd try a little soap and water on the outside surface first, or at least a good wipedown. The smell will fade, but if it continues to be bad after a wipedown with soapy water or a mild cleaner, return it.
> If you want to deal with KEH, you could ask them to cover the cost of new plastic covers. They are adhesive and can be replaced fairly easily, peal off the old and stick on new ones. The metal does not absorb odor, so replacing the plastic should work.



Definitely return it. Cleaning will be arduous and probably won't work, at least not right away. A wipedown alone won't do anything, even with soapy water.


----------



## emag (Mar 19, 2013)

The pros use ozone to de-stink cars. Might be a high-end auto detailer in your area that does this and would be willing to plop yer camera inside during a treatment. There are also fire-and-flooding restoration outfits that might be of assistance. Otherwise, return it. If you're sensitive to the smell, no amount of airing out will please you, your brain will convince you the smell is still there.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 19, 2013)

Remember the Seinfeld "body odor in the car" episode? He eventually gives the car to the homeless man and runs


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2013)

Does the inside smell? Can you see traces of smoke on the mirror (OMG!!!! photography has degenerated into smoke and mirrors). If you can, I'd be worried that there is smoke on the sensor too.... and I'd return it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd definitely return it, such an odor is an immediate turn-off. I don't understand why people smoke in their cars for that matter - instant devaluation IMHO.


----------



## Atonegro (Mar 19, 2013)

Return it, cleaning will not work because the smell is in all plastic parts, in paint and in the space between parts.
And remember, it is next to your nose most of the time....


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 19, 2013)

Or you can try what apprently Nikon does ...

http://www.petapixel.com/2013/03/18/nikon-repair-center-repairs-a-salt-water-damaged-lens-by-boiling-it/


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

Billy Mays What-Odor?® Odor Eliminator


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 19, 2013)

RLphoto...thanks I needed the laugh....that man was precious. Lol


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 19, 2013)

Like the others say, return it. The issue is that if someone was smoking while shooting (likely) there is damage inside the camera, and there is no way to clean it. Worst thing I ever saw was an old Windows 98 pc from the home of a smoker - the insides were disgusting.

To top it off, if this is your backup camera, that means you're a working photographer. Working pro's don't show up with gear that may negatively effect the client. Last thing you want is to lose a job based on someone thinking you are a smoker, or to have an allergic reaction. Not trying to offend smokers as a whole, just realistic about how people can be.


----------



## canonball93 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd be worried about nicotine coating.. Definitely send it back.
G.


----------



## emag (Mar 19, 2013)

This link showed up as one of those Internet Explorer targeted links while I was viewing this page, gave me a laugh.....but by all means, send the camera back.

http://odorfreemachines.com/apps/smoke-odor-removal-2.html?utm_expid=10519706-0&gclid=CPSogNzeibYCFdSnPAodKlgAGw&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D13644.msg245744%3Btopicseen


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks. I have already shipped it back (before I got a chance to read these replies). When I was reading other forum responses earlier, I read similar horror stories from cameras bought on Ebay. I would have never thought to ask the seller about cigarette odor before, but now I would definitely inquire before making any purchases.


----------



## DArora (Mar 19, 2013)

You could have used alcohol based wet wipes to clean it off. After wiping it couple of times, it definitely reduces the odor.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 19, 2013)

DArora said:


> You could have used alcohol based wet wipes to clean it off. After wiping it couple of times, it definitely reduces the odor.



yep i did this with a couple of used 580 flashes they are ok now
but in future i wont buy gear from smokers or smoke smelling gear


----------

